# certinho



## Casquilho

Como se diz certinho, tipo "Fulano é tão certinho", em inglês?


----------



## GamblingCamel

I don't understand "certinho" well, but once you PT speakers come up with proposals, I'll help you figure out if they sound natural in American English.


----------



## machadinho

Seria "square" porém mais atualizado?


----------



## Joca

*Righteous*, but said with your tongue in your cheek.


----------



## Vanda

Talvez _conventional/orthodox/petit bourgeois/ straight _(7 informal conventional or respectable./ a conventional person).


----------



## Casquilho

Petit bourgeois, wow. 

Pessoa certinha, muito bem-comportada e seguidora de regras, caxias. Talvez "neat" encaixe, mas deve haver uma tradução mais certeira e coloquial.

To speakers of English: I intend to say that someone is much well-behaved, rules-follower, neat, conventional, in a colloquial way.


----------



## Xavier da Silva

Sugestão:

Uptight: always behaving in a very correct way, and unable to relax in informal situations. _- Macmillan_

Ex.: He´s too uptight. (Ele é *certinho* demais.)

*Fonte*: www.englishexperts.com.br


----------



## Joca

Xavier da Silva said:


> Sugestão:
> 
> Uptight: always behaving in a very correct way, and unable to relax in informal situations. _- Macmillan_
> 
> Ex.: He´s too uptight. (Ele é *certinho* demais.)
> 
> *Fonte*: www.englishexperts.com.br


 
Pensei também em *uptight*, mas acho que *uptight* carrega certa dose de nervosismo, rigidez, tensão, não muito presentes no *certinho*.

Dizer que alguém é *certinho* é quase dizer que é *exageradamente certo *... Há uma crítica e uma pontada de ironia, penso.


----------



## GamblingCamel

Casquilho said:


> Pessoa certinha, muito bem-comportada e seguidora de regras, caxias. Talvez "neat" encaixe, mas deve haver uma tradução mais certeira e coloquial.
> 
> To speakers of English: I intend to say that someone is much well-behaved, rules-follower, neat, conventional, in a colloquial way.



My suggestion: _He's very straight._

BUT there must be explicitly clear context -- such that it won't be interpreted as "heterosexual" or "sober, off drugs".
I tried to find Google examples, but the Net is skewed towards younger folk and sexual contexts.

If the sentence has to stand entirely alone, I'd go with "That guy is very conventional."

_I'll keep thinking._



Joca said:


> *Righteous*, but said with your tongue in your cheek.


This is just an aside.
 I'd personally use "self-righteous".  When I hear righteous, I think of Arthur Miller and the play, _The Crucible_ about the 17th C. Salem witch trials.


----------



## Casquilho

I've found dictionaries rendering self-righteous as "fariseu, santarrão, hipócrita". And that's surely not what I want.

Para vocês brasileiros: o Lineu da Grande Família é muito certinho. Poderiam me ajudar a fazer uma frase inteligível pros nossos amigos anglófonos?


----------



## Vanda

Como não apareceu nenhum termo coloquial ainda, iria com qualquer um dos termos já colocados acima.


----------



## GamblingCamel

Casquilho said:


> Para vocês brasileiros: o Lineu da Grande Família é muito certinho. Poderiam me ajudar a fazer uma frase inteligível pros nossos amigos anglófonos?



Wiki > 2001 telenovela:
 "O patriarca, Lineu Silva, um fiscal sanitário politicamente correto e responsável, é casado com Nenê (Irene), uma exemplar dona de casa." 

I realize that the description was written by Wiki fans of the series - and may be misleading - but it's a useful starting point.

Is the word "patriarca" being used tongue in cheek, ironically? I can't quite imagine the word "patriarch" being used in a 2011 USA context. 
On the other hand, "politicamente correto" is a very contemporary word -- tough it's difficult to define exactly. LOL. 
"Responsável" is line with what you've already described, C.

(1972 novela: A série originalmente mostra o cotidiano de uma típica família de classe média brasileira: o veterinário Lineu e da dona-de-casa Nenê)


----------



## fernandobn97007

Que tal goody-goody


----------



## Casquilho

Goody-goody, ótimo! Adorei! É bem por aí mesmo, valeu.


----------



## GamblingCamel

fernandobn97007 said:


> Que tal goody-goody





Casquilho said:


> Goody-goody, ótimo! Adorei! É bem por aí mesmo, valeu.



Hmmm
Okay, if you two both like that .... I'm not gonna argue.


----------



## Joca

Eu também preferia as sugestões do GC, sem, no entanto, pretender desmerecer ninguém. É mais porque ele é nativo.


----------



## GamblingCamel

Joca said:


> Eu também preferia as sugestões do GC, sem, no entanto, pretender desmerecer ninguém. É mais porque ele é nativo.


However, Jose, I don't know  Lineu Silva . 

"Goody goody" is okay, lots of people say it. http://www.google.com/search?client=safari&rls=en&q="he's+a+goody+goody"&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8 
And it's quirky, a little oddball .. so maybe it's perfectly in line with the character.

Personally, I associate it with childish taunting, "Why don't you want to set off firecrackers in the girl's bathroom? Don't be such a goody goody!"

I do like it in this example from the Net.
_He's Catholic, he's a goody-goody, he loves animated Disney movies. And he's convinced he's going to hell. _

Casquilho, who's the target audience?


----------



## fernandobn97007

GamblingCamel said:


> Hmmm
> Okay, if you two both like that .... I'm not gonna argue.


 
Gosto de self-righteous, upright, eu me lembrei de goody-two-shoes e por tabelinha de goody-goody apenas acrescentando a lista de opções.


----------



## GamblingCamel

fernandobn97007 said:


> Gosto de self-righteous, upright, eu me lembrei de goody-two-shoes e por tabelinha de goody-goody apenas acrescentando a lista de opções.


Fernando, _goody goody_ is growing on me.

ATM I'm watching vid scenes of Lineu Silva ~~ in his tidy conventional house, sitting at the head of his tidy conventional dining table ~~ wearing a salmon-colored, short-sleeved, buttoned-down shirt ~~ with glasses and greying hair ~~ AND he even drives a tidy conventional silver-colored station wagon.


----------



## GOODVIEW

> Goody-Goody:
> INFORMAL, SHOWING DISAPPROVAL someone who always tries to please people in authority
> The Macmillan



Se for para alguém como o Lineu, não parece muito com ele...

Encontrei mais uma possibilidade me parece encaixar também: _(terribly) proper_.


----------



## GamblingCamel

GOODVIEW said:


> Se for para alguém como o Lineu, não parece muito com ele...
> 
> Encontrei mais uma possibilidade me parece encaixar também: _(terribly) proper_.


Oh GV. You watch telenovelas? I didn't know that. Haha.
Will you please record yourself saying "He's terribly proper" in a British accent and post us a link?

Maybe, Brazilian telenovelas are best translated via Brit English, anyway. There's something old world and stilted about lots of them. IMHO.

Edit: I found a poem about Lineu Silva. http://edsondicarvalho.blogspot.com/2011/05/lineu-silva.html

Ninguém mais é como o Lineu,
Irredutível em sua vidinha banal,
Trivial em sua vidinha ordinária.


----------



## GOODVIEW

GamblingCamel said:


> Oh GV. You watch telenovelas? I didn't know that. Haha.
> Will you please record yourself saying "He's terribly proper" in a British accent and post us a link?
> 
> Maybe, Brazilian telenovelas are best translated via Brit English, anyway. There's something old world and stilted about lots of them. IMHO.
> 
> Edit: I found a poem about Lineu Silva. http://edsondicarvalho.blogspot.com/2011/05/lineu-silva.html
> 
> Ninguém mais é como o Lineu,
> Irredutível em sua vidinha banal,
> Trivial em sua vidinha ordinária.



Gambler,
Eu falando isso ficaria banal, vou ver se convenço o Michael Caine a dar uma canja! 

E para seu governo, A Grande Família não é uma novela mas uma _série de televisão_, tá legal

Na verdade, eu gosto muito da grande família, acho engraçadíssimo, os textos são extraordinários e os atores são geniais.


----------



## Johannes

Ninguém mais é como o Lineu,
Irredutível em sua vidinha banal,
Trivial em sua vidinha ordinária.

Could "prissy" be the word?


----------



## Vanda

Yes, I think it suits.


----------



## Joca

Johannes said:


> Ninguém mais é como o Lineu,
> Irredutível em sua vidinha banal,
> Trivial em sua vidinha ordinária.
> 
> Could "prissy" be the word?


 

Hmmm, "prissy" parece que se aplica mais às mulheres que se ofendem por qualquer mínima coisa.


----------



## Vanda

prissy= prissy/ˈprɪsi/﻿ 
▶adjective- (*prissier*, *prissiest*) - fussily respectable; prim.
http://www.wordreference.com/definition/prissy


----------



## GamblingCamel

Johannes, you're right, PRISSY is a good word in English.

_Excessively precise or affectedly prim and proper._ Webster says that it's probably a blend of prim and sissy. First Known Use: 1895
Prissy-Man-Carrying-A-Pink-Umbrella.

One thing to note is that the word is fairly "emasculating" (though I'm not exactly sure what that means in a 21st C. USA context). 

From a "I Hate Prissy Men" website (true personal stories, chat & advice from a group of 18 people who all say 'I Hate Prissy Men'): 
"I prefer a man that has a deep voice, rough skin, and an all around male attitude. I am sure there are women out there that would like the sensitive prissy man but I am not one of those women. I want a man that will throw me on the bed and take me to the depths of passion all night long."


----------



## Joca

I don't know if I am touching on a forbidden point, but the actor - Marco Nanini - who performs Lineu Silva, is well-known for his performance of gay characters.


----------



## GamblingCamel

Joca said:


> I don't know if I am touching on a forbidden point, but the actor - Marco Nanini - who performs Lineu Silva, is well-known for his performance of gay characters.



It's tricky to know what is and what is not a forbidden point. 
Jose, here's an advanced tutorial on the subject. http://www.renju.net/study/advanced.php


----------



## Joca

haha, GC, I'd rather play chess. LOL


----------



## fehelfer

What about "prim and proper"?
_She's much too prim and proper to drink pints of beer_. (Cambridge )


----------



## mglenadel

How come nobody has come up with "straight-laced"?


----------

